# State wants wind power facilities to monitor for bird, bat deaths



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

COLUMBUS -- Companies that build wind farms in Ohio are being asked to monitor the areas for birds such as eagles and hawks, and for bats, both before and after turbines are built and running. 

More...


----------

